#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-09-16
<Mauro_Denison> boa tarde...
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
<boiko> tarde!
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-09-18
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-09-19
<aprigio> ian versao dos debians e datas https://wiki.debian.org/DebianReleases
 * al4nc4ds http://www.area31.net.br
<KurtKraut> al4nc4ds, ahhahaha, o nome é excelente!
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-09-20
<chouga> Boa noite a todos!
